# Imprintables Warehouse Offers DuraSol™ 3.5-mil Removable Gloss White Sign Vi



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

DuraSol™ 3.5-mil Removable Gloss White sign vinyl, available from Imprintables Warehouse, offers excellent printability on just the right thickness for easy printing, cutting and application. It is pressure-sensitive with up to 5-year outdoor durability and attractively priced. 

This premium, printable, calendered vinyl is ideal for banners, decals, posters, signs, vehicle graphics, window lettering and a wide range of other everyday applications for flat surfaces and simple curves. Its gloss-white finish makes it ideal for full-color interior and exterior displays, and it can be printed and paired with DuraSol OVL 30G for extra durability and protection. 

A lay-flat liner allows for easy application and removal. DuraSol™ 3.5-mil Removable Gloss White sign vinyl comes in 50-yard rolls in 30-inch, 38-inch and 54-inch approximate widths. To learn more, go to DuraSol 3.5 Mil Removable Sign Vinyl Gloss White - 30" | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

